# The story of the Easter Bunny



## pla725

http://news.holidash.com/2011/04/22/easter-bunny-explained-how-a-rabbit-got-associated-with-easter/?icid=main%7Cverizon%7Cdl9%7Csec3_lnk1%7C210603


----------



## Nancy McClelland

One of many things taken from the "Pagans" and incorporated by the Catholic Church.


----------

